# acupuncture?



## jbskitty (Jul 9, 2003)

has anyone tried/had any success with acupuncture for ibs-c?


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi,Probably the best thing to try is a search on the posts. Acupuncture comes up occasionally - if I recall correctly (and don't take me as someone who knows, because I don't), I believe that it has helped some with pain, but not with other IBS symptoms. Searching the posts should tell you more.HTH,LTL


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

interestingly, acupuncture is covered my insurance for IBS - well spastic colon (yikes!). but not sure about hypno. maybe under mental health I could get it. but like LTL, I don't recall many people who've had success with it, for IBS that is.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

These days hypno should be covered under mental health. Ask if your insurance has a provider qualified as a medically co-morbid provider. What a name.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2003)

My insurance doesn't cover anything that isn't life threatening. But I've often thought of trying acupuncture.


----------

